# Looking to rent on the Silver coast



## sim1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

I'm looking to rent a 3 bed property in Sao Martinho do Porto or that area. It will be long term, for a year or more. Up to 600 euros pcm fully furnished.

Please send me details of anything you have available, my husband can fly over to view in the next 2 weeks and we can move by end Feb, March

thanks , Simone


----------

